# SÄNGER-Fliegenset



## KarpfenMichl (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute

Ich würde gern mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnen und mal wissen was ihr von der Prämienaktion von Fisch und Fang haltet

http://www.fischundfang.de/Abo/Vorteils-Abo

Bitte um Eure Meinung

Lg


----------



## WK1956 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*

Hallo,

wenn du dir selbst einen Gefallen tun willst, dann geh in ein Fachgeschäft in dem man sich mit Fliegenfischen auskennt und lass dich dort beraten. Man muß kein Vermögen für den Anfang ausgeben, aber die meisten Sets zum Fliegenfischen, insbesondere in dieser Preisklasse, sind Schrott.
Du tust dir ebenfalls einen Gefallen, wenn du einen Fliegenfischerkurs machst, denn Fehler die du dir selbst beibringst lassen sich später nur schwer beheben.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Flyfisher1 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*

you local dealer?


----------



## Flyfisher1 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*

Sänger ist eine renomierte Firma, die Qualitätsprodukte verkauft.
Die FuF, habe ich selbst im Abo, alleine die 14 DVD's, die es im Jahr dazu gibt sind das Geld allemal wert. Bei dem Angebot kannst du nichts verkehrt machen. Schlage zu, im Laufe der Zeit wird sich eh dein Wurfstil und deine Vorliebe für die unteschiedlichen Ruten ändern. Dann kannst du dir immer noch eine teurere Rute zulegen. Teuer ist nicht immer automtisch gut.
Preiswert ist meist weitaus besser, wobei das Gerät dann auch nicht unbedingt  " Billig " sein muss.


----------



## WK1956 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> you local dealer?


 
und? hast du ein Problem damit?


----------



## WK1956 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Sänger ist eine renomierte Firma, die Qualitätsprodukte verkauft.
> Die FuF, habe ich selbst im Abo, alleine die 14 DVD's, die es im Jahr dazu gibt sind das Geld allemal wert. Bei dem Angebot kannst du nichts verkehrt machen. Schlage zu, im Laufe der Zeit wird sich eh dein Wurfstil und deine Vorliebe für die unteschiedlichen Ruten ändern. Dann kannst du dir immer noch eine teurere Rute zulegen. Teuer ist nicht immer automtisch gut.
> Preiswert ist meist weitaus besser, wobei das Gerät dann auch nicht unbedingt " Billig " sein muss.
> __________________
> Versuch macht Klug!.


 
und getreu deinem Motto empfiehlst du einfach Gerät das du gar nicht kennst?

Naja, wenn's schee macht!


----------



## Flyfisher1 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*



WK1956 schrieb:


> und getreu deinem Motto empfiehlst du einfach Gerät das du gar nicht kennst?
> 
> Naja, wenn's schee macht!



Wer stellt denn hier unbewiesene Behauptungen auf?
Weisst du welches Sänger - Gerät ich kenne ?
Die Manufaktur liegt vor meiner Haustüre.

Ich bin durchaus dafür dass man sich vom Fachhändler beraten lässt und auch bei Ihm einkauft. Nur das Gerät der Mitbewerber von vorneherein in Bausch und Bogen zu verdammen, macht noch keinen Fachhändler. |kopfkrat


----------



## BigEarn (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Wer stellt denn hier unbewiesene Behauptungen auf?



Wo er Recht hat, hat er nunmal Recht |rolleyes


----------



## WK1956 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Wer stellt denn hier unbewiesene Behauptungen auf?
> Weisst du welches Sänger - Gerät ich kenne ?
> Die Manufaktur liegt vor meiner Haustüre.
> 
> Ich bin durchaus dafür dass man sich vom Fachhändler beraten lässt und auch bei Ihm einkauft. Nur das Gerät der Mitbewerber von vorneherein in Bausch und Bogen zu verdammen, macht noch keinen Fachhändler. |kopfkrat


 
Nein, ich weis nicht welche Sänger-Geräte du kennst, allerdings liest sich deine Aussage nicht so, als würdest du dieses Fliegenset kennen.

Ich kenne es.

Ich verkaufe sehr viel Sängergeräte und ich bin durchaus von der Qualität und dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis vieler Sängerartikel überzeugt. Fliegenausrüstung gehört allerdings nicht zu den Stärken der Firma.

Ach übrigens, Sänger ist keine Manufaktur, sondern ein Großhändler.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Kami (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*

Gerade bei Fliegenausrüstung ist es ziemlich wichtig, gescheites gerät zu kaufen, weil man sich das werfen unendlich viel schwerer macht. Schau am besten mal bei ebay nach gebrauchter Ausrüstung, das ist meist am günstigsten. Alternativ gibts auch Anfängersets von Guideline und co, die empfehlenswert sind.
Sänger, Balzer, DAM und co wird man wohl bei keinem Fliegenfischershop oder gutem Fachhändler finden und das hat seinen Grund.


----------



## WK1956 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*



Kami schrieb:


> Sänger, Balzer, DAM und co wird man wohl bei keinem Fliegenfischershop oder gutem Fachhändler finden und das hat seinen Grund.


 
So pauschal würde ich das nun nicht sagen, Balzer und mit Abstrichen auch DAM haben durchaus brauchbares Gerät zum Fliegenfischen. Aber Fliegen-Kombos würde ich bei keiner dieser Firmen kaufen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Zarii (9. August 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*

So.. ich muss mal was zu Sänger im Bezug auf flifi Sachen sagen..
Mein Starterset war genau dieses, welches man dort kriegen kann.

Rute: deutlich schwerer als Ruten in der 100 Euro Klasse
nach 2x Werfenüben locherte sich der Griff leicht, und gab Beim Werfen Töne von sich.
Rolle: Eiert leicht und macht keinen vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck.
Jedoch muss man sagen, dass man bei solchen Billigsets, welche nicht einmal von einer renomierten Firma aus dem flifi Bereich kommen meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr erwarten darf.

Die Schnur schoss bei mir endgültig den Vogel ab:
Extremer Memory Effekt bei Temperaturen um die 10°c
und coating nach wenigen Einsetzen kaputt.
Bei meinem erstem Einsatz am Hausbach( das Coating war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch intakt) sank dis Schnur nach kurzer Zeit, statt wie angegeben zu schwimmen.

Kurz nach diesen Erlebnissen legte ich nach, und kaufte mir bei adh folgende combo:

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/guideline/guideline-exp4-einhand.html Klasse 5       109 eur.

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenrollen/orvis/orvis-bar-stock-fliegenrollen-battenkill-serie.html  Klasse 3-5  125 eur.

http://www.adh-fishing.de/schnur/standard-schnuere/scierra-fliegenschnur-hmt-v2.html  klasse 5 55eur.

http://www.adh-fishing.de/schnur/vorfach-material/guideline-power-strike-trout-tapered-leader.html  9ft 5x  zwei Stück zusammen 11 eur.

und 
http://www.adh-fishing.de/zubehoer/alles-von-loon/loon-aquel-schwimmpraeparat.html  5.90 eur.

Die Fliegen bekam ich von einem Freund geschenkt.

Diese Combo mit der du einige Zeit lang Spaß haben wirst, kostete mich knapp 306 eur.

Auf einmal warf ich als ungeübter Werfer beim Üben auf der Wiese um die 20m.

lg Robin

Ps: alles was ich über die Sänger Combo  geschrieben habe, stellt ausschließlich meine Eingenen Erfahrungen und meine Eigene Meinung dar.


----------



## florianparske (10. August 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*

Beim Abo der Zeitschrift "Fliegenfischen" gibts eine Starterkombo von Greys:

http://shop.jahr-tsv.de/index.php?cat=c244_1-Jahres-Praemien-Abo.html&bonus=3829

Evtl. wäre das was für dich...


----------



## Gardenfly (10. August 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*



WK1956 schrieb:


> So pauschal würde ich das nun nicht sagen, Balzer und mit Abstrichen auch DAM haben durchaus brauchbares Gerät zum Fliegenfischen.



Was sagte der Balzervertreter zu Gerätehändler vor Ort der selber das Fliegenfischen anfangen wollte: er soll sich lieber was von einen Hersteller holen, die was vom Fliegenfischen verstehen.


----------



## Seele (10. August 2012)

Also ich habe ein paar recht günstige kombis daheim und muss sagen ich fische sie teilweise immer noch. Habe zwar bessere Ruten, aber jede Rute hat etwas für sich und bisschen denkt man ja auch noch daran wie man damals gepeitscht hat und was man dann eigentlich aus so einer Rute holen kann.

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WK1956 (13. August 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Was sagte der Balzervertreter zu Gerätehändler vor Ort der selber das Fliegenfischen anfangen wollte: er soll sich lieber was von einen Hersteller holen, die was vom Fliegenfischen verstehen.


 
komischer Vertreter, der kennt anscheinend nicht mal das Gerät das er verkaufen soll.
Ich hab jedenfalls schon deutlich schlechtere Ruten als die von Balzer gesehen und die waren von Firmen die angeblich was davon verstehen und waren auch noch deutlich teurer.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (2. September 2012)

*AW: SÄNGER-Fliegenset*



WK1956 schrieb:


> und getreu deinem Motto empfiehlst du einfach Gerät das du gar nicht kennst?
> 
> Naja, wenn's schee macht!


Du bist doch schon schön?
Ich habe nicht "  Das Gerät " empfohlen, sondern bemerkt dass man bei dem Abo nichts falsch machen kann. Es ist schließlich ohne " Sängerrute " schon sein Geld wert. Wenn es die noch obendrauf gibt, mit einer kleinen Zuzahlung, warum nicht.
Um etwas mehr Info über dieses Rutenset zu bekommen, habe ich die Fa. Sänger, mit deren Gerät ich bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht hatte, angeschrieben und die                " Äusserungen " zu dem Set, vorgetragen und angeboten das Set zu testen und den Test zu veröffentlichen.
Ich bekam keine Antwort und schließe daraus, dass Sänger möglicherweise, keinen Wert auf die Meinung der Forumsteilnehmer legt.
Aus deiem Vorgan kann nun Jeder seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen.


----------

